# Razer Goliathus Mouse Pad Speed or Control?



## som (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi guys i want to buy Mouse + Pad combo. I have decided *Razor Death Adder Black Edition* for Mouse and *Razer Goliathus Standard* for Pad but pretty   confused whether to go for *Speed edition* or* Control Edition*. Can anybody help me deciding?


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 8, 2013)

speed = very low friction, very smooth mouse movement
control = slightly grippy surface, moving mouse takes a bit more effort than SPEED

it depends on your choice.
i play fps/rpg games, using low DPI (means more mouse movement) so i'd choose speed. (so my mouse moves easily)

for normal surfing, i dont like to move my mouse much, and switch to high DPI, so i'd choose control in that case (so my mouse does not move too much)


----------



## som (Jan 8, 2013)

doomgiver said:


> speed = very low friction, very smooth mouse movement
> control = slightly grippy surface, moving mouse takes a bit more effort than SPEED
> 
> for normal surfing, i dont like to move my mouse much, and switch to high DPI, so i'd choose control in that case (so my mouse does not move too much)



Do n't understand the statement ....Plz clear it ...  If want more mouse movement then go for control & if want less movement then speed ... Is it right? I usually play First/Third person shooting games & i don't have too much space for mouse movement ... Shall i go for which one?


----------



## RON28 (Jan 9, 2013)

go for speed edition...i have it and my Razer abyssus loves it.


----------



## dan4u (Jan 9, 2013)

since you'r getting a high dpi mouse get control edition....


----------



## doomgiver (Jan 9, 2013)

som said:


> Do n't understand the statement ....Plz clear it ...  If want more mouse movement then go for control & if want less movement then speed ... Is it right? I usually play First/Third person shooting games & i don't have too much space for mouse movement ... Shall i go for which one?



NO!!!!

 you understand that the mouse has a "sensitivity"??? 
like, more sensitive = less movement required to move the pointer across the screen
and less sensitive = more movement required to move the pointer across the screen

mouse pad depends 90% on the sensitivity of your mouse and 10% on your hand.

if you dont know anything about sensitivity or DPI or polling, get the SPEED edition. it will last much longer than CONTROL edition.

in hindsight, i dont think i've EVER seen anyone use CONTROL mats in india, except for one guy in college, and he was insanely rich, with a razer naga and a huge mat (about 2 years back)


----------



## som (Jan 9, 2013)

Price of Speed edition & Control edition is same ... Anyways thanks for the replies i will go for Speed edition


----------

